# Ultraburn



## Jay0205 (Jul 30, 2011)

Any of you guys used D-Hacks Ultraburn? If so how did you find it?

A friend of mine has ordered some and is planning on using it for an appetite suppressant and pre morning cardio. He is roughly 220lbs (20ish% bf), I have advised him to start on half a tab as he is not vey stim tolerant....any advice or info on ultraburn would be appreciated.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Im on it now running 2 tabs a day. I find its great for suppressing my appetite as I eat like a horse. Currently on 2 tabs a day (but I have a very high tollerance to stims,though hit me hard first few days on 2 as hadnt used many stims in about 12 months)


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Stim wise it was decent... didn't use it regular enough to notice appetite suppression but what i did start to notice was serious stim d**k, if it took it for 4+ days on the trot i was walking round like i'd just got out of an ice bath.

My ejaculation "style" also changed :/ kind of leaked out rather than fire hosing haha thats when i decided it wasn't the pill for me and to stick with good old ECA or Yohimbine and caffeine.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Strong stim but never noticed much from the sibutramine in terms of appetite


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Very strong when taken like t3 on empty stomach with nothing to eat for an hour after , tried it with food and it had a much less effect


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

You've got to drag me out the gym when I take one pre fasted cardio!

Awesome product


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Too strong for me, saving them for cold winter mornings


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

Find ultraburn the same as powerstack , great stim that I use pre workout but little to no affect on appetite , everybody reacts different to Stims , start with half a tab , I made the mistake of giving my misses a whole tab before going to the gym and she was a shaking sweating quivering mess :devil2:


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

This is a real strong product for me. Makes my balls almost vanish, old bill is half the usual size and like staffs_lad said it makes you bust a real dodgy nut. Also I get a major come down and feel generally crap on it. Took 2 tabs yesterday mornin at 7.30 and only had 1 hour sleep since so messes up my sleep majorly. I'm not gona be able to give a decent review on fat burnin properties as I can't carry on. To many negatives that don't make it seem worth while. Also cold sweats decent appetite suppressant


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Everyone is different, always start on a low dose.

I've heard guys getting a buzz with 1/2 a tab.

I was taking 2 on empty at 7am, don't feel much apart from being more focused.

Oh yes and your balls do go into hiding :confused1: but not really an issue when ur training.

I've also taken it while on 250mg DNP which just gives some energy to train.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Flaxmans said:


> This is a real strong product for me. Makes my balls almost vanish, old bill is half the usual size and like staffs_lad said it makes you bust a real dodgy nut. Also I get a major come down and feel generally crap on it. Took 2 tabs yesterday mornin at 7.30 and only had 1 hour sleep since so messes up my sleep majorly. I'm not gona be able to give a decent review on fat burnin properties as I can't carry on. To many negatives that don't make it seem worth while. Also cold sweats decent appetite suppressant


No wonder you had a bad experience starting on two! Start low and work your way up when needed


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

kreig said:


> No wonder you had a bad experience starting on two! Start low and work your way up when needed


Underestimated them mate. I found jack3d abit mild didn't do much for me. I'd say I'm pretty tolerant to Stims but this knocked me for 6. Way more harsh than eca and clen up to 140mcg for me.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Flaxmans said:


> Underestimated them mate. I found jack3d abit mild didn't do much for me. I'd say I'm pretty tolerant to Stims but this knocked me for 6. Way more harsh than eca and clen up to 140mcg for me.


You took 2 caps right, is that's one serving a day?

If this is dosed correctly, its hard to believe 200mg of caffeine a day would cause stim-dick, but then again it could well be a very strong quality of caffeine, or other stimulant feeling coming from some other thing in it

(30MG dmaa,10MG Yohimbine,10mg Synephrine,200mg caffeine,10mg sibutramine)


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't know what ingredient causes it but I could upload a pic to prove 2 tabs definately gives me stim dick. No laughin tho


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> Underestimated them mate. I found jack3d abit mild didn't do much for me. I'd say I'm pretty tolerant to Stims but this knocked me for 6. Way more harsh than eca and clen up to 140mcg for me.


 ^^^^


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Jas said:


> You took 2 caps right, is that's one serving a day?
> 
> If this is dosed correctly, its hard to believe 200mg of caffeine a day would cause stim-dick, but then again it could well be a very strong quality of caffeine, or other stimulant feeling coming from some other thing in it
> 
> (30MG dmaa,10MG Yohimbine,10mg Synephrine,200mg caffeine,10mg sibutramine)


^^^^^


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Flaxmans said:


> I don't know what ingredient causes it but I could upload a pic to prove 2 tabs definately gives me stim dick. No laughin tho


I"m not so sure its coming from the caffeine in there.

A test would be if you took 200mg of caffeine only i.e. from Deluxe Nutrition (you can buy it from amazon), would you get the same affect...be interesting to know...

A pity you can't finish the product off, as you would like

Its a shame when you buy a product you can't finish it as you wish


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

It won't be the caffeine it'll be the dmaa most probably as it's a very potent stim


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Jas said:


> I"m not so sure its coming from the caffeine in there.
> 
> A test would be if you took 200mg of caffeine only i.e. from Deluxe Nutrition (you can buy it from amazon), would you get the same affect...be interesting to know...
> 
> ...


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Half a tab a day is plenty for me, I may start again when it gets cooler


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Jas said:


> You took 2 caps right, is that's one serving a day?
> 
> If this is dosed correctly, its hard to believe 200mg of caffeine a day would cause stim-dick, but then again it could well be a very strong quality of caffeine, or other stimulant feeling coming from some other thing in it
> 
> (30MG dmaa,10MG Yohimbine,10mg Synephrine,200mg caffeine,10mg sibutramine)


Almost certain it wont be be the caffeine as I've run that up to 600 Mg with no stim d**k, i'm fairly sure it 50mg of DMAA that's causing this effect though the synephrine is also a stim and might help. Yohimbine is a mild stimulant to but strangely enough can have the opposite effect (firms the mast as oppose to shrinking it)

But year caffine (though a mild vasoconstrictor) is the least of your worries...

Either way ultra burn shrinks me for hours and makes any forced wood a lot weaker.

Yohimbine, stand alone caffeine or ECA and i'm good to go at full mast pretty much straight after a workout...


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

A lot of people in the rec community take stims to increase sex drive but the side effect on males is wiz dick and often combine them with other drugs such as cialis or viagra

its the sib and the dmaa also sib is a dopamine reuptake inhibitor which basically is the mechanism for methamphetamine or "glass" as its known where im from

meth just acts in a very potent way and floods the body with dopamine causing euphoria


----------



## Jay0205 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info lads. I'll be seeing him tonight at the gym, so looking forward to seeing if he's a shaking mess or not!


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

staffs_lad said:


> Almost certain it wont be be the caffeine as I've run that up to 600 Mg with no stim d**k, i'm fairly sure it 50mg of DMAA that's causing this effect though the synephrine is also a stim and might help. Yohimbine is a mild stimulant to but strangely enough can have the opposite effect (firms the mast as oppose to shrinking it)
> 
> But year caffine (though a mild vasoconstrictor) is the least of your worries...
> 
> ...


If its affecting libido, that ain't good.

A couple of years ago I took Primaforce DMAA, can't recollect if it caused stim-dick, it was only 25mg per serving, 1 capsule.

I've got some of their Yohimbine 2.5mg capsules, you don't need to take so many to feel it. I like these because its a low enough dose to feel benefits. Some people go up to 10mg a day, which is what is in some of these dhack products.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Jas said:


> If its affecting libido, that ain't good.
> 
> A couple of years ago I took Primaforce DMAA, can't recollect if it caused stim-dick, it was only 25mg per serving, 1 capsule.
> 
> I've got some of their Yohimbine 2.5mg capsules, you don't need to take so many to feel it. I like these because its a low enough dose to feel benefits. Some people go up to 10mg a day, which is what is in some of these dhack products.


Libido isn't the issue really, i still wanted to stick my man in everything that moves... just a noticeable shrunken tool and a real struggle to get it full mast. Like you say though, not good hence why i'll be staying away from DMAA, some drugs just don't suit some folk.

I logged a cycle of Yohimbine HCL on here a while back, great stim, not super strong but you know it's there and the opposite effect of DMAA for me, can't keep the little fella down when i'm on it haha


----------

